# Ontario Canada Fishing - PK Resorts



## bkelley13 (Feb 19, 2008)

My dad and I are heading back up to Hornepayne in Ontario this year to follow up our trip to PK resorts from 2007. I was just wondering if anyone has been there before. We had a great trip in 2007. My nephew released a monster pike of 42" and I released a Walleye of 28". A bigger pike was also lost by my nephew and still probably has the Black/Gold Super Trap in it's mouth to be caught again. Always remember to check the drag.....

We are not experienced Walleye fishermaen by any means. I was hoping to get a few tips for big lake Walleye fishing. We mostly fished with jigs and minnows with good success in spurts but caught our big fish trolling rapalas and deep divers. 

I know a few anglers recomended bottom bouncers to help our cause. Any suggestions are welcomed. 

PK was a great place with much wildlife and fish. That's why were are heading back in May!

Bryan


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't know the lake you are referring to or the time of the year but in general I think bottom bouncers with worm harnesses is something that I would never go without up there when chasing the eyes. Deep cranks will work as well and the jig/minnow is great particularly if you feel you are sitting on some fish. They just don't cover a lot of ground well. In the lakes that I have fished up there I concentrate on deep weed lines and the immediate area outside it. Generally this is the 12-16' depth where we are and we are fishing a late summer pattern. At that time we normally find the eyes active in the early late hours and more willing to work up the water column. Many of the days they disappear when the sun gets high. They may still be catchable at that time but you better be hugging the bottom with your presentation. If you have a fishfinder look for deep rockpiles as well as the deep vegetation. particularly when the sun gets high these areas are where you want to be.

On worm harness patterns and designs I would suggest to have an assortment of blades and colors. It really fluctuates as to what they want. One day willow blades may work and the next they seem to want the thump of a large Colorado blade. Colors really seem to run the gamut as well. As far as crankbait choices where we go I have had more luck on shad raps than anything else for eyes. For some reason they don't seem to like the long slender styles as well. (Rogues, Husky Jerks, etc.)


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I always go to northern Ontario in September and I think the presentations are a little different then. I have always wanted to go in the spring and if I did I would love to try spinnerbaits in the weeds and topwaters like a jitterbug or zara spook in the shallows for pike. It would be great to have a monster pike hit a topwater.

I was looking at the website for the PK resorts. Looks very nice, and not far from where we go now. If I ever want to go someplace new I'll give it a try. Thanks for the tip.

Brian


----------



## bkelley13 (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for your input. I am always looking for learning to fish the walleye a little better.

Bryan


----------



## Barcelona (Sep 17, 2006)

Bryan,

How far of a drive was it to where you meet the plane? I lice in Canton, Oh. and Mapquest put it at about 13-14 hours. We went to Smoothrock lake last year which was an awesome trip but it took us about 20hrs to drive and the resort that you are going to looks maybe as good with some larger fish!

Thanks in advance,
Eric


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm not sure about the PK Resorts, but the Hornpayne Mall should be enjoyed by all.


----------



## bkelley13 (Feb 19, 2008)

Eric,

From Cincinnati, We are about 10 hours to the Canadian border. Hornepayne is about another 5 hours from the border. We spent the night at a hotel in the Hornepayne mall and the flight was about a 10 minute drive to the base the next morning. My dad and I have done five other trips to canada and this one gave us the best opportunity to catch big fish. Many of the regulars fishing with us that week had been going up there for many years. They all shared good advice on hot spots to chase the big ones. We did hear very good reports about the spring as well and that's why we are heading back up so soon. Let me know if you would like any specific information about the lodge and I will fill you in. The website is pretty accurate but I also have a few good stories from our week up there.

Bryan


----------



## jignut (Feb 14, 2005)

Smithwick plugs are great where we go especially the gold/red/white plug they make. They come in deep diver and shallow.
We also catch a lot on the Bomber long A's gold and black.
If you are going to jig for them try 3 1/2" Bass pro Shops tender tubes in the sparkle chartreuse color. They are deadly for walleye and pike but make sure you use a leader, I use the South Bend Invisi-Leaders. They are thin wire and you never know when a pike will grab one and break you off with those teeth.


----------



## Barcelona (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks for the information Bryan! I will pm you if we decide to give it a go.


----------



## ScottB (Apr 15, 2004)

Spaniel235 said:


> I'm not sure about the PK Resorts, but the Hornpayne Mall should be enjoyed by all.


The Hornepayne Mall is great. I heard from one of the locals that Cabelas was thinking of building a mega-store there in '08   

We go to Nagagamisis Lake, about 20 miles north of Hornepayne. Real nice campground and almost deserted in September. For walleye, we use nightcrawlers on plain lead jigs or floating jigs. We seem to catch more fish than the guys who use minnows.


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

Scott B, howard stern RULES!!! Long live HOWARD!!!


----------

